# Bosing's pic thread (Philippines)



## Bosing (Jan 14, 2010)

My Most recent photos of some of my Ts.

Avicularia Versicolor Female



Avicularia Avicularia Female



Heteroscodra Maculata Unsexed


----------



## Bosing (Jan 14, 2010)

Cyclosternum Fasciatum Female



Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens hoping to be female



Aphonopelma Bicoloratum Female



Aphonopelma Chalcodes Female


----------



## Bosing (Jan 14, 2010)

Lasiodora Parahybana Male



Nhandu Chromatus Female



Grammostola Pulchripes Female



Brachypelma Emilia Female


----------



## Bosing (Jan 14, 2010)

Brachypelma Auratum Female



Nhandu Carapoensis Female



Acanthoscurria Chacoana Female



Acanthoscurria Chacoana Male


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wow, you have a really nice collection! Lovely N. chromatus *


----------



## Bosing (Jan 14, 2010)

Brachypelma Smithi Female



Brachypelma Klaasi Female



Grammostola Pulchra Female



Brachypelma Boehmi Female


----------



## crawltech (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice pics!....killer collection!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 14, 2010)

crawltech said:


> very nice pics!....killer collection!


Agreed   +1


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 14, 2010)

*I like the Bi-Coloratum*

And the GBB......really pretty.......clean looking environments.:clap:

Do you have other Acanthoscurria, or any Psalmopoeus, Pamphobeteus ?

- Jason


----------



## Bosing (Jan 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Wow, you have a really nice collection! Lovely N. chromatus *


 Thanks!  That lovely Chromatus is about to meet her date.  Hopefully next weekend.



crawltech said:


> very nice pics!....killer collection!


Thanks dude!  But the collection is still incomplete... lol



Mvskokee said:


> crawltech said:
> 
> 
> > very nice pics!....killer collection!
> ...


Thanks also!



sharpfang said:


> And the GBB......really pretty.......clean looking environments.:clap:
> 
> Do you have other Acanthoscurria, or any Psalmopoeus, Pamphobeteus ?
> 
> - Jason


I only have 2 species of Acanthoscurria.  As for Psalmopoeus, I will pick up an irminia this weekend.  I bought a Pulcher as female that turned out to be male so I returned it to the seller.  No Pamphos...


----------



## Redneck (Jan 15, 2010)

For an uncomplete collection its awesome! Nice shot as well!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 15, 2010)

you have all my favorite Ts... I'm w8ing for a N.chromatus a G.pulchripes and a G rosea to arrive! I love those Chaco golden knees.. and the chromatus... is just amazing!

Lovely collection! Congratulations!


----------



## wayne the pain (Jan 16, 2010)

Top collection :clap:


----------



## Ariel (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome collection. and great photos!


----------



## fatich (Jan 16, 2010)

You have a really nice collection. Did you raise all of them from sling ? if you did so, you are really lucky  most of them are female


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice collection! How big is your H. maculata?


----------



## Bosing (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Not all were raised from babies. I bought most of them as guaranteed females.  The H. Mac is almost at 2 inches DLS!


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 16, 2010)

*Oh you will Love Pampho's!*

Eating Machines.....Like Acantho's

Keep-up the Good Work!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm hoping that you get a female H. maculata... but if he turns out to be male, let me know.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 22, 2010)

@ Kamikaze - will SMS you on the H. Mac.

Thanks, Sharpfang.

Posting some newcomers.

Female?


Male


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice! You finally got your new ones.
I hope your GBB is female bro.
Is that the irminia on the 2nd photo?


----------



## Trex (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice Ts bosing....:worship:
_(tulo laway ko...... super ganda)_


----------



## Bosing (Jan 22, 2010)

Kamikaze said:


> Nice! You finally got your new ones.
> I hope your GBB is female bro.
> Is that the irminia on the 2nd photo?


I hope its female.  I got this from a friend.  But I believe someone promised me a female GBB last night... =)

Irminia? Yes, reason why I am now looking for a female partner.



Trex said:


> very nice Ts bosing....:worship:
> _(tulo laway ko...... super ganda)_


Thanks Trex.  Got them from a friend.


----------



## Fily (Jan 22, 2010)

Your spiders are beautiful!!! :clap:


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jan 22, 2010)

AWSOME Collection Man... That Klassi Looks Amazing!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 24, 2010)

Fily said:


> Your spiders are beautiful!!! :clap:


 thanks!



KoffinKat138 said:


> AWSOME Collection Man... That Klassi Looks Amazing!


 thanks, also! Looking for her date...


----------



## Blue Ice (Jan 25, 2010)

Very very nice. Such wonderful collection.


----------



## BCscorp (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 29, 2010)

Pics of the recently molted Ts...

Aph. Chalcodes female



Brach. Boehmi female molted Jan 28



Nhandu Carapoensis female molted Jan 28 also



Brach. Smithi female


----------



## Bosing (Jan 29, 2010)

And my new juvenile T...

Brach Baumgarteni female


----------



## Abby (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! beautiful babies! 
I love that klaasi lady and the pulchra :drool:


----------



## abductee7 (Jan 29, 2010)

lovely Ts! I really want to have a pulchra <3


----------



## Bosing (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks abby/abductee! They are also some of my faves...


----------



## Bosing (Jan 30, 2010)

Updated photo of the suspected male P. Irminia



And a new addition... a female P. Irminia



My GBB update. Settled in her tank already...


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*Great photos! That irminia is lovely *


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 30, 2010)

Great collection, love the G.pulchra!


----------



## domesday (Jan 31, 2010)

mabuhay kababayan.
nice ts...


----------



## Bosing (Feb 2, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great photos! That irminia is lovely *


Thanks, Teal. But she's missing a spinneret. Shes posted in the discussions forum.



Mattyb said:


> Great collection, love the G.pulchra!


Yup, one of my faves. She's a giant.  I tried to breed her two years ago but I was not successful...



domesday said:


> mabuhay kababayan.
> nice ts...


wow, kabayan! taga san ka bro? and thanks for your appreciation!


----------



## Bosing (Feb 14, 2010)

Added new Ts.

Female B. Boehmi






Female L. Parahybana


----------



## Bosing (Feb 23, 2010)

Some sling pictures...

GBB



Ephebopus Murinus



And an update of the female Parahybana after being well fed for the past few days! hehe


----------



## Bosing (Feb 23, 2010)

Some new comers... from the Psalmo family!

Psalmopoeus Cambridgei 1



Psalmopoeus Cambridgei 2



she was not happy with me taking pics...



Psalmopoeus Pulcher


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 23, 2010)

That p. pulcher is freakin` awesome.
I want an e. murinus so bad....how much did u pay for that one?
Nice adds


----------



## Bosing (Feb 23, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> That p. pulcher is freakin` awesome.
> I want an e. murinus so bad....how much did u pay for that one?
> Nice adds


Thanks, bro.  Well as a sling i paid an estimated USD23 when converted to my local currency.


----------



## <3exoticpets (Feb 23, 2010)

Abby said:


> Wow! beautiful babies!
> I love that klaasi lady and the pulchra :drool:


+1 - My two favorites also!  Your collection is very nice.


----------



## MiGZ (Feb 28, 2010)

mabuhay bosing, awesome collection :drool:


----------



## Bosing (Feb 28, 2010)

migzvalenciano said:


> mabuhay bosing, awesome collection :drool:



Thanks, kabayan! Member ka din ba ng PTSS or PPF?


----------



## Bosing (Mar 2, 2010)

Pictures of newly molted Ts...










Happy viewing guys!


----------



## Terry D (Mar 3, 2010)

*Awesome Brachys, others!*

Bosing, That's gotta be the best adf Brachy collection I've seen yet! The f auratum is especially smoking! The G. pulchra pic has me hoping for mine to gain some size as well. However, I'm gonna cut a little more back on food now that they're getting well into juvy stages. Btw, what size enclosures are you keeping the ad./subadult terrestials- Gramm, Brachy? Do you use a daytime light source in or near enclosures? Whatever you're doing it's working. Keep up the pics/posts!

Terry D


----------



## Bosing (Mar 3, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Bosing, That's gotta be the best adf Brachy collection I've seen yet! The f auratum is especially smoking! The G. pulchra pic has me hoping for mine to gain some size as well. However, I'm gonna cut a little more back on food now that they're getting well into juvy stages. Btw, what size enclosures are you keeping the ad./subadult terrestials- Gramm, Brachy? Do you use a daytime light source in or near enclosures? Whatever you're doing it's working. Keep up the pics/posts!
> 
> Terry D


Thanks, Terry.  My Ts are kept outside, under a clear roof so the light comes in freely. But most of these shots are made during night time with flash on.

Terrestrials are kept in a floor area of 6x12 inches but they will be moving to 8x14 inches soon.


----------



## radiata (Mar 4, 2010)

nice collection you have :worship:


----------



## Bosing (Mar 9, 2010)

My other female Golden knee



My female horned baboon just molted



My newly matured male P. Irminia looking for a date



Additional P. Cambridgei female pics


----------



## Bosing (Mar 9, 2010)

Slings photos... these are the shipment survivors of the ant attack.

Acanthoscurria Geniculata 



Acanthoscurria Brocklehursti



Tapinauchenius Latipes


----------



## Bosing (Mar 12, 2010)

This is my female. Does she look like she's pre-molt?  Not eating and ignoring lateralis roaches.  I hope she catches up with my mature male.



And here is my freshly molted female B. Ruhnaui


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

You have a nice collection and a good eye for pictures.  Nice work.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 14, 2010)

biomarine2000 said:


> You have a nice collection and a good eye for pictures.  Nice work.


Thanks, Man!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 19, 2010)

Freshly molted female P. Irminia



Newly molted L. Klugi female



Newly molted female B. Vagans


----------



## ametan (Mar 19, 2010)

You've got a really great collection.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 30, 2010)

ametan said:


> You've got a really great collection.


Thanks, Ametan.  Will try to get a couple more shots later...


----------



## crawltech (Apr 1, 2010)

Collection is lookin good, Bosing...or should i say, kid from the river


----------



## Bosing (Apr 6, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Collection is lookin good, Bosing...or should i say, kid from the river


Thank you for the appreciation, sir! And you are right in the translation of my autosignature.  We live near the infamous Marikina River here in the Philippines, that's why.


----------



## Bosing (Apr 11, 2010)

*pictures, pictures, pictures...*

Female Horned Baboon


Female P. Cambridgei 1


Male P. Pulcher


----------



## Bosing (Apr 11, 2010)

*more pictures...*

Powerfed Female B. Ruhnaui


Powerfed Female B. Boehmi


Female Nhandu Chromatus


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 12, 2010)

your ruhnaui and bohmei are lookin like a beast.... great shots pare!!! your T's are lookin great......


----------



## Teal (Apr 12, 2010)

*Very nice species! Great photos of everyone *


----------



## crawltech (Apr 12, 2010)

Lookin good, dude!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 12, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Lookin good, dude!


Thanks, crawltech!  Appreciate your comments!



Teal said:


> *Very nice species! Great photos of everyone *


Thanks, Teal.  Its been a while since I took them out for pictures and I figured the other night was a good time to do it.



Arachnoholic420 said:


> your ruhnaui and bohmei are lookin like a beast.... great shots pare!!! your T's are lookin great......


Salamat, pare! How are the T's doing bro?  Still anxiously waiting for my female irminias... lol


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Np... T's are great.... PF is workin.. and they are currently in pre molt.....


----------



## Bosing (Apr 23, 2010)

@ Arach - great news! Please update me on the developments.

Some pics taken last night...

Female Tapinauchenius Plumipes


Female Tapinauchenius Subcaeruleus


----------



## Bosing (Apr 25, 2010)

*Sling shots*

A. Diversipes


P. Irminia


P. Pulcher


Avic. Sp. Peru


----------



## Bosing (Apr 25, 2010)

*molt pics*

Newly molted L. Klugi female


her eyes


C. Fasciatum juvy 2 exu


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome collection.


----------



## Bosing (Apr 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome collection.



Thanks, man!


----------



## Bosing (May 7, 2010)

*pics pics*

Some more pictures for you guys...

New male A. Bicoloratum on powerfeed mode to catch up with the female







My new Ornithoctonus Aureotibialis (spelling?)







Newly molted B. Emilia sling


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

E. Pachypus female


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

A. moderatum juvenile female


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

L. klugi female


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

C. Marshalli female


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

GBB female


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

A. bicoloratum male


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

P. fasciata juvenile


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

L. parahybana female


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2010)

B. klaasi female


----------



## kean (Jul 10, 2010)

the bicoloratum is stunning! very nice pics!


----------



## Bosing (Jul 12, 2010)

kean said:


> the bicoloratum is stunning! very nice pics!


Thanks bro!


----------



## mma316 (Jul 12, 2010)

Your collection is off the chain! I love the NW terrestrials, especially your Brachy collection:drool:.


----------



## Bosing (Jul 25, 2010)

Newly molted GBB


Newly molted B. emilia
.

Due for molt Nhandu carapoensis


Newly molted P. cambridgei


Newly molted C. darlingi


----------



## crawltech (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice man!....love the plain black background...a nice contrast for sure!.Good to see ya back wit some fresh new pics


----------



## Bosing (Jul 27, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Very nice man!....love the plain black background...a nice contrast for sure!.Good to see ya back wit some fresh new pics


Thanks, crawltech!  I actually wanted a finer black cloth.. will look for one...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 27, 2010)

:worship: were not worthy :worship: Your collect is growing...and is one to envy... i gotta agree with crawl, i'm liking the contrast as well...:clap:  more pics pls...

Peace Bro,
Armando


----------



## Bosing (Jul 29, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> :worship: were not worthy :worship: Your collect is growing...and is one to envy... i gotta agree with crawl, i'm liking the contrast as well...:clap:  more pics pls...
> 
> Peace Bro,
> Armando


Thanks, man! When are you visiting the Philippines?


----------



## Bosing (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are some photos of an accidental breeding of P. baeri (native tarantula to the Philippines).  They're a little over an inch.

Anyway, I was rehousing three adult/sub-adult baeris I got from a fellow hobbyist here.  Since they can be kept communal with much success, I decided to put them together in a deli-cup container.

After I put in the third one (the black one) it went straight to another baeri.  I thought they were going to munch each other but to my surprise, they did the mating position.

They went at each other and did it twice! lol.  I feel sorry for the third T.  










Here they are after their two rounds...


----------



## LovePets (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol,I would LOVE to have one of these little beauties,they are soooo awesome lil buggers!
Good luck with the breeding!:clap:


----------



## Bosing (Jul 31, 2010)

LovePets said:


> Lol,I would LOVE to have one of these little beauties,they are soooo awesome lil buggers!
> Good luck with the breeding!:clap:


hey I want to do some trades, if you want...


----------



## LovePets (Jul 31, 2010)

You have a PM.:razz:


----------



## Bosing (Aug 7, 2010)

*P. metallica sling*

Baby, baby, baby oooooh.....


----------



## Bosing (Aug 7, 2010)

P. fasciata...


----------



## Bosing (Aug 7, 2010)

P. striata


----------



## Bosing (Aug 7, 2010)

B. Smithi female


----------



## Bosing (Aug 7, 2010)

M. Balfouri...


----------



## Bosing (Aug 7, 2010)

O. aureotibialis female...


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 7, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Thanks, man! When are you visiting the Philippines?


It's not directed at me but, I might go there for college/ 


Beautiful pictures and spiders!


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 8, 2010)

Can you ship T`s from Philippines to Europe? 
I mean, are you sure they will still be alive on the arrival?


----------



## Bosing (Aug 9, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> It's not directed at me but, I might go there for college/
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures and spiders!


Thanks!  When are you flying over?  Do contact me!!!



shakw0n said:


> Can you ship T`s from Philippines to Europe?
> I mean, are you sure they will still be alive on the arrival?


Well, I have been receiving from Germany and so far, mortality is acceptable except for the last one we did in July.  I can try if you want... shoot me a PM


----------



## ocean/blue (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice pokies, how big is the striata?


----------



## Bosing (Aug 9, 2010)

ocean/blue said:


> Nice pokies, how big is the striata?


around 2-3 inches.


----------



## Bosing (Aug 15, 2010)

My C. darlingi...


----------



## Bosing (Aug 15, 2010)

Some more baboons....


----------



## Bosing (Aug 15, 2010)

Some juvenile shots...

A. diversipes




P. cambridgei


A. metallica


C. cyanognathus


B. schroederi


T. elenae


----------



## Light08 (Aug 15, 2010)

you made the Filipino hobbyist proud bro.. ung b. emilia 2 sub adult lateralis a day for 2 weeks, premolt ulit, hehehe


----------



## Bosing (Aug 16, 2010)

Light08 said:


> you made the Filipino hobbyist proud bro.. ung b. emilia 2 sub adult lateralis a day for 2 weeks, premolt ulit, hehehe


Thanks, bro!  Get my newly molted auratum! Its of good size already!!!


----------



## jheane14 (Aug 17, 2010)

nyc one bossing mac.. :clap:


----------



## shandman (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Mac, Nice photos! Good to be here on AB. For a change.


----------



## Bosing (Aug 20, 2010)

jheane14 said:


> nyc one bossing mac.. :clap:


 thanks! 



shandman said:


> Hey Mac, Nice photos! Good to be here on AB. For a change.


 welcome to AB bro!


----------



## toidy (Aug 20, 2010)

cool collection.. wish i had those Ts


----------



## Mara (Aug 22, 2010)

Great pics of amazing looking T's you got there.


----------



## Threxcise (Aug 25, 2010)

toidy said:


> cool collection.. Wish i had those ts


x2!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 25, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Powerfed Female B. Ruhnaui
> 
> 
> Powerfed Female B. Boehmi
> ...


This is what I'm talking about the beautiful result of power feeding  Your t's form and shape are A+++ ! Fantastic! beautiful! awesome awesome awesome!!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 26, 2010)

toidy said:


> cool collection.. wish i had those Ts


@ Toidy, your Ts are as it is, a collection to envy.



Threxcise said:


> x2!


Thanks, Man.



Mara said:


> Great pics of amazing looking T's you got there.


Thanks, Mara! Happy to post pics to encourage others...



NevularScorpion said:


> This is what I'm talking about the beautiful result of power feeding  Your t's form and shape are A+++ ! Fantastic! beautiful! awesome awesome awesome!!


Thanks!!!  Problem with powerfeeding is that I lose out on adult male dubias and adult lateralis!!! lol


----------



## Bosing (Aug 26, 2010)

*P. pulcher*

Additional pictures...


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice female P.pulcher man!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 26, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice female P.pulcher man!


Thanks! Definitely one of my faves!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 27, 2010)

Some more pics.

Per request of Shandman, T. apophysis sling.



Our co-owned M. balfouri.  Still not sure on the gender.



Newly molted A. diversipes



Newly acquired G. iheringi





Newly matured A. bicoloratum


----------



## shandman (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice T.apophysis Bosing! You are right on the A.bicoloratum's maturity, new color is very evident.


----------



## Bosing (Sep 1, 2010)

Newly molted N. carapoensis


Newly molted C. fasciatum


Recently molted E. cyanognathus




dud sac T. subcaeruleus





M. balfouri webbed house


----------



## Bosing (Sep 3, 2010)

*Confirmed FEMALES*

Confirmed females!

Female B. schroederi from a trade from Mike24



Female T. blondi I was trying to sell as sling/juvenile but molted in my care after no one took her.  I guess I was lucky no one bought her. lol.

[/quote][/COLOR]


----------



## Bosing (Sep 4, 2010)

Newly acquired Poecilotheria regalis female at 6 inches.





Recently molted female Tapinauchenius elenae


----------



## Bosing (Sep 4, 2010)

Newly rehoused Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Bosing (Sep 4, 2010)

Mature male Avicularia versicolor



Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Bosing (Sep 8, 2010)

Some new enclosures for Ceratogyrus and Aphonopelma species.  For burrowing purposes.  But I made some juvenile arboreals use them while they grow.  Dimensions are 6x6x8 (LxWxH)...


----------



## Bosing (Sep 8, 2010)

Addition to my addiction. Female versi from a friend.  I bought it back from him.  He got it as a sling from me.


----------



## Bosing (Sep 8, 2010)

Female Heteroscodra maculata I got from a trade. Been wanting to get one after my juvenile died last summer.


----------



## Bosing (Sep 19, 2010)

Some brachys...


----------



## Bosing (Sep 19, 2010)

My golden Tarantula. Often neglected here in the Philippines due to its low market value.


----------



## Bosing (Oct 1, 2010)

*Tapinauchenius enclos*

Posting my enclosures for Tapinauchenius species c/o Shandman...  I was the one who stuck the branches and hinges...





Sample finished set-up for T. elenae...


----------



## Bosing (Oct 1, 2010)

*Pokies*

Poecilotheria ornata female in set-up


Poecilotheria fasicata female in set-up


Poecilotheria regalis female in set-up


Poecilotheria striata in molt stage - no picture. lol


----------



## Bosing (Oct 1, 2010)

*Old World*

Old World

Ceratogyrus darlingi fem




Ceratogyrus marshalli fem


Pterinochilus murinus fem


Ornithoctonus aureotibialis fem


Monocentropus balfouri male


----------



## SandKing (Oct 3, 2010)

nice collections


----------



## Trex (Oct 4, 2010)

so many so beautiful...now I know what I'll write in my wish list.
Hope u can breed them all Bosing.... para dadami sa atin ang mga iyan....


----------



## Bosing (Oct 17, 2010)

*video share*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRU7M49uv1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobo (Oct 17, 2010)

Bosing said:


> [YOUTUBE]iRU7M49uv1o[/YOUTUBE]


Nice catch!


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 17, 2010)

kababayan! ganda ng collection mo.


----------



## Bosing (Oct 17, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Nice catch!


haha yeah! She was kinda fast... sneaking slowly at first and then... BAM! 



KevinFrancisco said:


> kababayan! ganda ng collection mo.


Thanks, bro! But I think they prefer that we speak in English here. hehe


----------



## Bosing (Nov 21, 2010)

*E. murinus fem pics*


----------



## Bosing (Nov 21, 2010)

*E. cyanognathus fem pics*

Ephebopus cyanognathus aka blue fang tarantula.


----------



## Bosing (Nov 21, 2010)

*Other pics*

Theraposa apophysis juvenile female.





Grammostola iheringi female


----------



## Bosing (Nov 21, 2010)

*P. irminia female pics*

Psalmopoeus irminia female pics


----------



## Bosing (Nov 21, 2010)

*P. metallica unsexed pics*

Poecilotheria metallica pictures 









Poecilotheria metallica ventral. What do you guys think?


----------



## crawltech (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice pics, Bosing!....your colloection is lookin awsome these days!....keep'em comin!


----------



## Bosing (Nov 24, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Very nice pics, Bosing!....your colloection is lookin awsome these days!....keep'em comin!


Thanks, man! Sure hope to grow my collection even further.


----------



## mozkaynak (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice pictures I am very tempted to get a E. murinus.


----------



## Bosing (Dec 15, 2010)

The E. murinus is a very beautiful specie, mozkaynak! Get one if you can!!!

Anyhow, here are the pics of the eggs of my P. pulcher in my DIY incubator.









And the incubator...



Do you guys think the eggs are good?


----------



## Bosing (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, here's the answer to my questions.





---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

M. balfouri hoping for a girl here







And another juvenile...





---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

My Aphonopelma chalcodes after a recent molt.





Two Holothele incei females. Got them from my communal after I noticed a mature male roaming around.

The fat one


The slim one


---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus female







---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

Tapinauchenius latipes female







---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Tapinauchenius gigas female









---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Tapinauchenius elenae female









---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

Poecilotheria metallica likely female


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Dec 21, 2010)

nice one kabayan!! ask lang ako, alam mo ba kng bkit down ang ppf?


----------



## Bosing (Dec 22, 2010)

yannigarrido2 said:


> nice one kabayan!! ask lang ako, alam mo ba kng bkit down ang ppf?


Thanks. PPF's working already!


----------



## cadster (Dec 27, 2010)

That's a very nice collection.

How many years have you been in the hobby?  I just started this November, and I am hoping that I will come close to where you are right now.

Fascinating creatures!  Kinda pricey for the unpopular species nga lang.  So far, the priciest sp I have is the GBB sling.  Seeing yours, I can't wait for it to grow.

Nice collection talaga!


----------



## Bosing (Dec 28, 2010)

cadster said:


> That's a very nice collection.
> 
> How many years have you been in the hobby?  I just started this November, and I am hoping that I will come close to where you are right now.
> 
> ...


Not too pricey, sir.  Just right.  I got some stocks that I can sell to you, if you are interested.  Taga san ka ba?

BTW, I started Jul of 2007.  The Tarantula fever never left since. lol


----------



## cadster (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah, I see.  The usual and so far affordable species for me are the Rosea and Albo, hehe! 

Hmm, 2007?  so its now around 3 1/2 years and your collection grew that much?  You got most of them as slings?  Current rate I'm going, after 3 months, I'll have around 15 of them, hehe!  But the next on my lists are a little above the price range of the Rosea and Albo, lol.  Like the G. Pulchra and the Avics.  Is it a little too much for a newbie?  That's what I get from reading too much...

Ah talaga?  Sige, what do you have that you can offer me?  Presyong hobbyist ha?  hehe!  Pasong Tamo Extension office, Navotas house.  PM me? hehe!  Taga saan ka bosing?


----------



## Bosing (Dec 29, 2010)

cadster said:


> Ah, I see.  The usual and so far affordable species for me are the Rosea and Albo, hehe!
> 
> Hmm, 2007?  so its now around 3 1/2 years and your collection grew that much?  You got most of them as slings?  Current rate I'm going, after 3 months, I'll have around 15 of them, hehe!  But the next on my lists are a little above the price range of the Rosea and Albo, lol.  Like the G. Pulchra and the Avics.  Is it a little too much for a newbie?  That's what I get from reading too much...
> 
> Ah talaga?  Sige, what do you have that you can offer me?  Presyong hobbyist ha?  hehe!  Pasong Tamo Extension office, Navotas house.  PM me? hehe!  Taga saan ka bosing?


I bought them at crazy prices, almost half of them I got as guaranteed females.  When I started the price of the G. pulchripes (G. aureostriata then) was at USD42 converted.  I have a list I can PM to you.

I'm from Marikina, BTW.


----------



## crawltech (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey dude!....how are the psalmo slings doin??....1st instars yet??


----------



## elecoj (Dec 29, 2010)

ang ganda naman ng collection mo sir :clap: sana ganyan din karami tarantula ko


----------



## Bosing (Dec 30, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Hey dude!....how are the psalmo slings doin??....1st instars yet??


Hey, dude. Sad to say only eight eggs developed legs.  One is not moving anymore.  The seven are starting to darken and maybe they're off to their first molt.  I put the male in the female enclosure again and hope for a second set of eggs.  Not sure if I did something wrong, man.


----------



## crawltech (Dec 30, 2010)

Dont think it was anything you did?...prolly jus a semi fertile sac.....try and keep'em about 80ish, and very humid.....their might be a couple late bloomers to...fingers crossed for ya homie!


----------



## Arachnos (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice collection indeed. Your M. balfouri is a beauty! :clap:


----------



## Bosing (Dec 31, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Dont think it was anything you did?...prolly jus a semi fertile sac.....try and keep'em about 80ish, and very humid.....their might be a couple late bloomers to...fingers crossed for ya homie!


Well, I'm really not too sure.  will try to still wait up.



Arachnos said:


> Very nice collection indeed. Your M. balfouri is a beauty! :clap:


Thanks, man.  Here is the ventral photo of the balfouris. Hoping for girls.

The biggest one



Balfouri 1



Balfouri 3



---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

E. murinus female photos





---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

Newly molted T. apopyhsis female



---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Newly molted G. iheringi female eating a lateralis roach.





Nhandu coloratovillosus female







---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

Female A. avicularia, hoping for another sac after the failed first breeding.







---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

Female A. versicolor meal time





Palps focus



---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

M. balfouri 



P. metallica


----------



## Kreatz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bosing said:


> I bought them at crazy prices, almost half of them I got as guaranteed females.  When I started the price of the G. pulchripes (G. aureostriata then) was at USD42 converted.  I have a list I can PM to you.
> 
> I'm from Marikina, BTW.


Im from Philippines too maybe you can PM your list to me too :worship:


----------



## kajtek19891 (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice collection!
G. iheringi beautiful!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 2, 2011)

Kreatz said:


> Im from Philippines too maybe you can PM your list to me too :worship:


PM sent bro.



kajtek19891 said:


> Very nice collection!
> G. iheringi beautiful!


Thanks, man!


----------



## cadster (Jan 5, 2011)

Bosing said:


> I bought them at crazy prices, almost half of them I got as guaranteed females.  When I started the price of the G. pulchripes (G. aureostriata then) was at USD42 converted.  I have a list I can PM to you.
> 
> I'm from Marikina, BTW.


Thanks bosing.  I got it.  Will let you know as soon as funds come in,   Many thanks idol!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeding update:

Jan 6, 2011 - first date. Successful insert.











---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Here's my newly molted Avicularia diversipes female.









---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

P. ornata female



P. regalis female



P. striata female



P. fasciata female



---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

P. fasciata male and female communal


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm enjoying these pics, impressive collection.


----------



## VinceG (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Bosing! Really great pictures and congrats on that insertions! :clap:


----------



## Bosing (Jan 7, 2011)

biomarine2000 said:


> Very nice.





Miss Bianca said:


> I'm enjoying these pics, impressive collection.





Vince89 said:


> Hey Bosing! Really great pictures and congrats on that insertions! :clap:



Thank you very much for your comments and appreciation, guys!  I'm really hoping for the smithi to drop a sac in the future!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 7, 2011)

Awsome pics Boss!.....good luck wit the smithi's, i hope you get many itchy slings.....lol

......and how are the psalmo slings?...still kicking??


----------



## archieph (Jan 7, 2011)

*hey bro!!!!!!*

it's me... i purchased 3 geroldi's if u remember..


----------



## Bosing (Jan 7, 2011)

archieph said:


> it's me... i purchased 3 geroldi's if u remember..


yes, i remember. Aabbccdd! hehe how are the three stooges doing? Hope they're doing ok.  Madami ka ba philippinus?


----------



## LePRockz (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep going with the photos, really good ones!

Always nice to see!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 9, 2011)

*Feeding shots*

FEEDING SHOTS:

Ephebopus murinus female



Aphonopelma bicoloratum female



Haplopelma lividum female



Theraposa apophysis female




Aphonopelma moderatum female



Grammostola iheringi female



Avicularia diversipes female




Nhandu coloratovillosus female



Lasiodora parahybana female



Lasiodora klugi female


----------



## fatich (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful collection and pictures.Thank you sharing with us :clap:


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*hey man*

yeah.. dami negros orange.. namatay isa kong geroldi... the 2 left are doing great! how are u able to post so many pics? akin anim lang.. full na akin allowed attachments? hehe kita mo na pics ko? di ko lang na post geroldi kase small pa yun..  may diversipes ako na male.. maybe u want to mate


----------



## Bosing (Jan 15, 2011)

fatich said:


> Beautiful collection and pictures.Thank you sharing with us :clap:


Thanks for taking time to comment, man!



archieph said:


> yeah.. dami negros orange.. namatay isa kong geroldi... the 2 left are doing great! how are u able to post so many pics? akin anim lang.. full na akin allowed attachments? hehe kita mo na pics ko? di ko lang na post geroldi kase small pa yun..  may diversipes ako na male.. maybe u want to mate


Bro, I have partner for my A. diversipes already.  But maybe the molt timing of your male will be more perfect. Let's see.  Sorry for the geroldi.


----------



## archieph (Jan 16, 2011)

*changed all of my enclosures..*

should be no more deaths...  yeah let me know wen ur planning to use my diversipes.. :clap: if ever,,


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*sir help*

can u give me any advice to raise my hysterocrates hercules?


----------



## sircris0328 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice collection bosing!!!! btw do you have MM minatrix???


----------



## Bosing (Jan 22, 2011)

sircris0328 said:


> Nice collection bosing!!!! btw do you have MM minatrix???


Bakit bro? May mature female ka?


----------



## sircris0328 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bosing said:


> Bakit bro? May mature female ka?


Meron pre....hehehehe baka meron ka din Mature female geroldi ka?? i have a MM.. yun pala atraso ko sanyu sabay ko nalang if ever may meetup tyu regarding sa A.Minatrix.. thanks..


----------



## Draenias (Jan 30, 2011)

*awesome*

cool collection! mabuhay!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 30, 2011)

sircris0328 said:


> Meron pre....hehehehe baka meron ka din Mature female geroldi ka?? i have a MM.. yun pala atraso ko sanyu sabay ko nalang if ever may meetup tyu regarding sa A.Minatrix.. thanks..


Bro, I'd rather wait for a molt and then breed your female.  Don't worry I have a sub adult male about to molt.  Your girl got two chances of a date from my boys.



Draenias said:


> cool collection! mabuhay!


Thanks for appreciating.  kabayan?


----------



## sircris0328 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bosing said:


> Bro, I'd rather wait for a molt and then breed your female.  Don't worry I have a sub adult male about to molt.  Your girl got two chances of a date from my boys.
> 
> oks.. no prob.. she's premolt now il txt you if she molts already.. thanks


----------



## pt127494 (Feb 1, 2011)

beautiful G. iheringi


----------



## Bosing (Feb 4, 2011)

Psalmopoeus pulcher female









Heteroscodra maculata female







Avicularia versicolor female









Psalmopoeus irminia female









---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

Avicularia diversipes female 









Grammostola iheringi female


----------



## crawltech (Feb 4, 2011)

Sick pics, Boss!....love 'em....specially da P. pulcher...frickin awsome!!


----------



## maggotron (Feb 7, 2011)

ganda collection mo bossing....


----------



## rockrox1 (Feb 7, 2011)

nice collection po!!! daming Ts... hehe
Sir pwede pong pa-pm din ng list of Ts for sale mo... slings lng po... tnx.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 10, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Sick pics, Boss!....love 'em....specially da P. pulcher...frickin awsome!!


My favorite, sir!!! 



rockrox1 said:


> nice collection po!!! daming Ts... hehe
> Sir pwede pong pa-pm din ng list of Ts for sale mo... slings lng po... tnx.


email sent, kabayan!



maggotron said:


> ganda collection mo bossing....


thanks, bro!  They grew in size and number over the last years...


----------



## Light08 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice sir mac.. Still many to come and more pics..:clap:


----------



## Bosing (Feb 15, 2011)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum female









---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Haplopelma lividum female









---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Aphonopelma moderatum juvenile female









---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Ceratogyrus darlingi second female


----------



## maggotron (Feb 16, 2011)

pm naman pag may sling ka dyan bossing.salamat


----------



## sircris0328 (Feb 18, 2011)

*VERY NICE COLLECTION!!! You have given us pinoy hobbyist a good name Bosing!!!*  others....... i dont know....:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Bosing (Feb 21, 2011)

maggotron said:


> pm naman pag may sling ka dyan bossing.salamat





sircris0328 said:


> *VERY NICE COLLECTION!!! You have given us pinoy hobbyist a good name Bosing!!!*  others....... i dont know....:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


Thanks, kabayans!!! GO pinoy!!!


----------



## crawltech (Feb 21, 2011)

Dude that darlingi is fat...gravid??....she looks frickin great aswell!....love pic style man!


----------



## Bosing (Feb 22, 2011)

Some macro shots...

M. balfouri juvenile female carapace



Mature male C. fasciatum carapace





P. metallica female carapace







Pamphobeteus fortis sling



Selenocosmia arndsti sling



P. metallica female (owner of the carapace in previous post)





T. stirmi female photos









T. apophysis female pics


----------



## Bosing (Mar 3, 2011)

Some carapace shots...

MM M. balfouri





---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

Female B. emilia





---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

P. murinus male





have a bite...


----------



## kean (Mar 3, 2011)

nice shots..

I fell in love with the A. Bicoloratum..


----------



## Big_nito (Mar 3, 2011)

:drool:Great collection! I smell some slings coming up in the very near future... I mean high end slings... Lol..:worship:.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 3, 2011)

Awsome pics as usual dude!.....how are the incei doing??


----------



## Bosing (Mar 3, 2011)

MM M. balfouri.  I just want to immortalize this beauty in picture.  He's gonna go away soon...









---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

MM C. cyaneopubescens waiting for his partner to molt before he can DO IT!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 3, 2011)

EDIT:they both are great lookin MM`s!


----------



## kean (Mar 3, 2011)

Sir Mac.. did you breed the Balfouri??


----------



## Bosing (Mar 3, 2011)

MM C. fasciatum looking for a date


----------



## kean (Mar 3, 2011)

I have Em's female fasciatum with me.. molted about 3mos. ago.. maybe they can date..


----------



## Bosing (Mar 3, 2011)

My female A. moderatum in a makeshift plastic delicup



Sub adult M P. murinus


----------



## Big_nito (Mar 4, 2011)

I have two MF A. Moderatum that was mated by my males. I hope it turns out to be a successful pairing. Its one of my favorite Aphonopelma specie. The other one is the bicoloratum which u have.. And I DONT HAVE...  :wall:Lol...


----------



## Bosing (Mar 4, 2011)

crawltech said:


> EDIT:they both are great lookin MM`s!


Thanks, dude! I hope there's a way you can send some of your bred slings over here!



kean said:


> Sir Mac.. did you breed the Balfouri??


Nope, my female is not yet mature.  But our other MM is with someone already for a loan. We're keeping our fingers crossed.



Big_nito said:


> :drool:Great collection! I smell some slings coming up in the very near future... I mean high end slings... Lol..:worship:.


haha If you'll send your breeding projects over then those would be high end slings in the Philippine market!



kean said:


> nice shots..
> 
> I fell in love with the A. Bicoloratum..


Thanks, Kean.  She's really a looker.



kean said:


> I have Em's female fasciatum with me.. molted about 3mos. ago.. maybe they can date..


Sure!  Can you still recall when was the molt prior to that one?



Big_nito said:


> I have two MF A. Moderatum that was mated by my males. I hope it turns out to be a successful pairing. Its one of my favorite Aphonopelma specie. The other one is the bicoloratum which u have.. And I DONT HAVE...  :wall:Lol...


Wow! CB A. moderatum would be a welcome treat for us over here.  That is if you can send them over! lol


----------



## kean (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't know when it last molted before molting under my care.. i think i got the fasciatum from Em around june or july 2010.. then it molted i think last november or december 2010.. actually we tried breeding it from august to september 2010 on several tries.. but was unreceptive.. the male would tap then just run away when the female moves.. unfortunately the male has already passed away.. we did not know she was on an upcoming molt..


----------



## Bosing (Mar 4, 2011)

kean said:


> i don't know when it last molted before molting under my care.. i think i got the fasciatum from Em around june or july 2010.. then it molted i think last november or december 2010.. actually we tried breeding it from august to september 2010 on several tries.. but was unreceptive.. the male would tap then just run away when the female moves.. unfortunately the male has already passed away.. we did not know she was on an upcoming molt..


Ok. Might be worth a try. How big is she. Can you post her photo? I'd show it to my male and ask him what he thinks! lol


----------



## kean (Mar 4, 2011)

here she is..













the only problem with her now is she's not eating much.. still active but doesn't want to take food.. dunno if she's on an upcoming molt or she just doesn't want to eat..


----------



## Bosing (Mar 6, 2011)

Female N. carapoensis that I thought was male...


----------



## Bosing (Mar 6, 2011)

Sharing my A. diversipes female photos. Got nothing doing this afternoon so I took out some Ts for a photo shoot!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 6, 2011)

Awsome avic pics!...

i am also waiting on a molt from my carapeonsis, to find out if its a lady or not......bought as unsexed at about 5 inches, so safe to say that if its male..its pen-ultimate.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice shots of a beautiful sp., Bosing.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 7, 2011)

Took a picture of my female Idiothele mira juvenile...









---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

Mature Male O. aureotibialis





---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




crawltech said:


> Awsome avic pics!...
> 
> i am also waiting on a molt from my carapeonsis, to find out if its a lady or not......bought as unsexed at about 5 inches, so safe to say that if its male..its pen-ultimate.


Well, here's wishing you a ton of luck on that one!  Keep us updated!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shots of a beautiful sp., Bosing.


Thanks! will keep posting more!


----------



## sircris0328 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow!!!! A.Diversipes... My Favorite :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Bosing (Mar 8, 2011)

sircris0328 said:


> Wow!!!! A.Diversipes... My Favorite :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


I know you're an Avic freak, man.  Let's wait to see our A.juruensis in the coming weeks.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 8, 2011)

Some sling shots.

Iridopelma sp. recife







Pterinochilus chordatus







Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## Bosing (Mar 13, 2011)

Grammostola iheringi female









Male P. metallica


----------



## crawltech (Mar 13, 2011)

Awsome pics as per usual, Bosing!....love the Grammo!...wish i could find one of those out here!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 18, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics as per usual, Bosing!....love the Grammo!...wish i could find one of those out here!


Thanks.  I didn't pass the chance to get her when a friend brought 6 back home.  I have a friend who got a male. We'll be breeding partners soon!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 13, 2011)

I would just like to post updated photos...

Iridopelma sp. recife juvenile flashing his/her colors









---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Juvenile Female Selenocosmia arndsti





---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

Juvenile female P. metallica





---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

Juvenile female M. balfouri





Happy viewing!!!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2011)

Awsome pics Bosing!....i hope my lil balfouri turns out half as good lookin as yours!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 13, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics Bosing!....i hope my lil balfouri turns out half as good lookin as yours!


Hey thanks, Man. for the comments, for the assistance, for the PVC hides!!!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, no prob dude!...you gotta post up some pics of the hides!!...im stoked to see them!.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice photos. I'm jealous of the recife and arndsti.  :drool:


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice pics boss mac!! :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 2wire (Apr 14, 2011)

*proud to be pinoy*

amazing collection :drool: awesome!!! pictures. i already have a 2" female p.metallica and seeing your female balfouri make me want to cut off my office coffee budget so i can save faster for it. :drool: balfouri :worship: i cant wait to have one


----------



## Bosing (Apr 14, 2011)

@ Protect - thanks, man.  Your collection is also one to drool on.  I'm sure you could easily get these Ts soon.

@ Crawl - I'll take pics this weekend, promise!

@ yanni - thanks, bro.

@ 2wire - Thanks.  too bad I just sold my last 2 M. balfouri juveniles. Fresh from the 14 day flight from Europe.  Do you want me to get them for you?


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Your collection deserves to be applauded by the gods!! :clap::clap::clap::drool::drool::drool:
ganda tlga collection nyo boss mac!! Pwde mo bang i post rin ang mga scorps at mga reptiles nyo sir? I would like to see them! :drool::drool::clap::clap::razz::razz:


----------



## Bosing (Apr 17, 2011)

yannigarrido2 said:


> Your collection deserves to be applauded by the gods!! :clap::clap::clap::drool::drool::drool:
> ganda tlga collection nyo boss mac!! Pwde mo bang i post rin ang mga scorps at mga reptiles nyo sir? I would like to see them! :drool::drool::clap::clap::razz::razz:


Thanks, man. But I don't have too much of the other pets.  I only have three scorpions and no reptiles at the moment.


----------



## Bosing (Apr 21, 2011)

Avicularia geroldi female









Avicularia braunshaunseni female










---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

Haplopelma albostriatum female









---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

Lampropelma sp. borneo black female







---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

Chilobrachys fimbriatus female







---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

Pterinochilus murinus female





---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis female


----------



## LovePets (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome as always!
Thanks for sharing!:worship:


----------



## VinceG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello bosing, really nice pictures! I love that H.Albostriatum!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 22, 2011)

Great pics!  They're a little dark but its a nice change from the usual.  Great species in that last post!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 23, 2011)

:worship:!!!! Awesome collection as always!!!! 
Pare it's been a while, Hope all is well!!!!

Peace!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 26, 2011)

LovePets said:


> Awesome as always!
> Thanks for sharing!:worship:


thanks, lovepets!



Vince89 said:


> Hello bosing, really nice pictures! I love that H.Albostriatum!


thanks. My friend Shandman is so envious already! haha



jbm150 said:


> Great pics!  They're a little dark but its a nice change from the usual.  Great species in that last post!


thanks, jbm!  Well in my camera's monitor they seemed ok. I guess I will have to adjust the settings this weekend.



Arachnoholic420 said:


> :worship:!!!! Awesome collection as always!!!!
> Pare it's been a while, Hope all is well!!!!
> 
> Peace!


Hey bro, we're doing good.  Hobbyists here are bracing ourselves for the incoming peak of the summer season.  Already I have read a lot of casualty reports that were not there during the colder season.  Have you scheduled your trip to the Philippines yet?


----------



## Bosing (May 1, 2011)

My female blue fang wandered out from her hole...


----------



## crawltech (May 1, 2011)

Awsome blue fang Boss!.....any pics of those new hides yet??...itchin to see em in action.


----------



## Bosing (May 11, 2011)

These pictures are long overdue.  Took them last week.

B. smithi eggsac


cut open - those are my partner's fingers by the way


the incubator


the first set of eggs...


---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

The other incubator for the smithi EWLs


More pics of EWLs






---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

And the sad news...

My P. regalis mommy after she ate her sac


The sac she was eating


What was left of it...


----------



## Bosing (May 31, 2011)

Update of my H. incei communal set-up



My female I. mira - overfed



Another sad news. My female H. maculata has not been eating for weeks. I put her in ICU already to rehydrate.



---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

Here are the babies... Boodle fight!!!


----------



## yannigarrido2 (May 31, 2011)

are those H. incei slings?


----------



## Bosing (May 31, 2011)

yannigarrido2 said:


> are those H. incei slings?


yes bro, my third sac. Second from this mom!


----------



## jukahman (Jun 1, 2011)

WoW!!! awesome collection sir bosing. :clap: hope u can produce m. balfouri slings there in the philippines. salamat sa pag share...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 1, 2011)

Grats on the B smithi sac! 
glad to see your projects are doing well. 
Sorry to hear about heat wave.  glad to see your T's survived!
As far as coming home, I had to resched my visit... hopefully soon....

peace bro,
Armando


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 1, 2011)

That I. mira female is gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## crawltech (Jun 1, 2011)

+1 on that I. mira


----------



## Bosing (Jun 2, 2011)

P. ornata female newly molted




T. apophysis female newly molted



L. parahybana female recent molt


----------



## Bosing (Jun 6, 2011)

Newly rehoused M. balfouri female. Using my 8x8x8 cube type enclosure.







---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

More 8x8x8 cube occupants.

Female E. murinus



Female E. cyanognathus







---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

My second O. aureotibialis.  My other one is a confirmed female, and this one I haven't really checked.



Not fond of photos...





And here's my male Haplopelma minax after a recent molt.


----------



## crawltech (Jun 7, 2011)

Awsome new set of pics, Bosing!.....keep em coming!


----------



## Bosing (Jun 13, 2011)

A friend came and visited me. I asked him to take some shots using his camera.  Here are additional photos to share! 


















































L.parahybana breeding 101!  Female ate the male...


----------



## crawltech (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pics man!, my big momma LP alsp ate the MM...but after a couple few pairings...she obviously had enough...lol


----------



## Bosing (Jun 18, 2011)

Additional pictures...

Avicularia minatrix F recent molt


Lampropelma sp. Borneo black F # 2


Some more arboreals...

Psalmopoeus pulcher F recent molt


Tapinauchenius gigas F recent failed breeding


Psalmopoeus cambridgei F recent molt


Poecilotheria metallica F recent powerfeed mode


Terrestrials:

Grammostola pulchripes F mated last year, still fat!


Monocentropus balfouri F recent molt


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Jun 18, 2011)

hey boss mac!! very beautiful balfouri!!:drool::drool::drool: Has your carapoensis grown? how big is you N.cara ? i really want to see a pic of one in post molt, there doesn't seem to be any pics of one in post molt. they seem to be very rare abroad.


----------



## Bosing (Jun 22, 2011)

yannigarrido2 said:


> hey boss mac!! very beautiful balfouri!!:drool::drool::drool: Has your carapoensis grown? how big is you N.cara ? i really want to see a pic of one in post molt, there doesn't seem to be any pics of one in post molt. they seem to be very rare abroad.



Hey bro. I have a female above 5 in DLS in size but she's not eating anymore and is heavily on premolt stage.  I can take a photo of her later if this is ok with you.


----------



## Bosing (Jun 22, 2011)

My T. apophysis after a recent suspected wet molt



my B. smithi slings...


----------



## Pounder420 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wish my pics would come out as beautyful as yours


----------



## Bosing (Jun 27, 2011)

A friend dropped his MM A. brocklehursti off last Thursday... Well...





And here's my recently molted C. huahini



Here is when we opened the OBT sac last Thursday.  The sac was made last June 7


----------



## crawltech (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pics!....and, congrats on your sac success!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats Mac!!! This year has been nice to you!!!! 
I hope i get the same luck on my breeding...
so far i only I had 2 sac's this year... An H incei which the mom ate the sac... and the P irminia's... hopefully the regalis and obt lays... !!!


Peace!


----------



## Bosing (Jun 27, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice pics!....and, congrats on your sac success!





Arachnoholic420 said:


> Congrats Mac!!! This year has been nice to you!!!!
> I hope i get the same luck on my breeding...
> so far i only I had 2 sac's this year... An H incei which the mom ate the sac... and the P irminia's... hopefully the regalis and obt lays... !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys!!! I wouldn't have done it properly if not for AB.  I really get a lot of information from here.  I hope you continue checking and commenting on my picture thread!

Armando, when are you coming home?


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Jun 28, 2011)

YAAY! CONGRATS BOSS MAC!!! :drool::drool: I really want an OBT:drool::drool:
But I'm afraid that it might escape on me while i transfer it (not to mention its really "GOOD" attitude!! LOL). And i dont think I'm ready for an OBT, after all I just turned 14 .


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bosing said:


> Thanks, guys!!! I wouldn't have done it properly if not for AB.  I really get a lot of information from here.  I hope you continue checking and commenting on my picture thread!
> 
> Armando, when are you coming home?


Trying to figure it out... i'm long over due.... 
im dying to go back..... as for now nothing definite.... im ready...
it's finding time off my Hectic schedule... i need to find someone i can trust to run the shop while im away.... if not ill be swallowing 6g's in overhead just to go on vacation... so i need to keep the shop open so at least i can break even while im gone.... and that's the hard part!!!

Peace!


----------



## advan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice pics and spiders! Beautiful arboreal selection on this page! :clap:


----------



## Bosing (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, Advan.

Yanni, good for you to be patient in your choice of Ts.

Armando, just message me if you do get the chance to come home.  Lots of T people here who you can meet up with.  You can probably take some off my breeding projects.


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 30, 2011)

lots of nice pics and cool spiders man!
B. smithi slings!!! awesome!!!


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> lots of nice pics and cool spiders man!
> B. smithi slings!!! awesome!!!


Thanks, man.  Yup the smithi slings are awesome but they also require an awesome amount of time to feed! lol


----------



## Bosing (Jul 11, 2011)

female GBB using a cellphone camera...


----------



## InsectChick (Jul 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous collection you have!  And great photos


----------



## Bosing (Aug 8, 2011)

InsectChick said:


> What a gorgeous collection you have!  And great photos


Thanks, I will try and add some more pics soon.


----------



## AttChiT (Aug 10, 2011)

bosing! hehe its me bill from cebu..

amazing collection! very stunning! .. ill contact you for another order from me soon!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are some pics... Found some time this weekend to take shots.  Some of my arboreal female Ts.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 14, 2011)

Those are some good lookin T's! Is the last one a L. sp. "Borneo Black"?


----------



## Bosing (Aug 15, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Those are some good lookin T's! Is the last one a L. sp. "Borneo Black"?


yes, that would be correct, sir.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sick arboreal all-star line up:clap:....Great shot as always sir!!!!

Oh BTW it's in the works... i've already start planning my vacation...
just trying to work out the schedule with a few of my friends, we are trying to see when it's ideal for everyone to leave... i hoping to spend the holiday there... if not ill be there for the new year... any herping expiditions going on around january?... i would like to go on one if you know of any.... 
hopefully it works out... ill keep u posted...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## crawltech (Aug 15, 2011)

Killer pics as alwayz!...keep em coming!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 15, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Sick arboreal all-star line up:clap:....Great shot as always sir!!!!
> 
> Oh BTW it's in the works... i've already start planning my vacation...
> just trying to work out the schedule with a few of my friends, we are trying to see when it's ideal for everyone to leave... i hoping to spend the holiday there... if not ill be there for the new year... any herping expiditions going on around january?... i would like to go on one if you know of any....
> ...


Hey, man! I may be able to set up a local sp. hunt somewhere in Rizal.  Someone told me they caught local species there and even showed me some samples.  Maybe the P. baeri.  Just message me, ok?



crawltech said:


> Killer pics as alwayz!...keep em coming!


Thank you sir!  It would be better if I also had some of the rare species you posted pictures of last time...


----------



## Bosing (Aug 23, 2011)

Some new additions... 

Female L. violaceopes







Female P. muticus



---------- Post added 08-23-2011 at 03:47 PM ----------

My giants...

Theraposa apophysis


Theraposa stirmi


---------- Post added 08-23-2011 at 03:55 PM ----------

My female P. regalis (hoping for a sac soon)



My P. irminia


Juvenile C. meridionalis


Juvenile P. chordatus


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice update!! as usual >.<      you should do a size comparison for all of your theraphosas!!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 31, 2011)

yannigarrido2 said:


> Nice update!! as usual >.<      you should do a size comparison for all of your theraphosas!!


Thanks, Man.  I'll try to take photos with a ruler or something...


----------



## Bosing (Sep 19, 2011)

some pics...

Psalmopoeus irminia fem





C. schiodtei juvenile female





more pics...

Avicularia versicolor mated female





Tapinauchenius gigas female


----------



## Bosing (Sep 20, 2011)

Some more individuals

Poecilotheria miranda female juvy



Brachypelma annitha female juvy



Nhandu tripepi female



Holothele incei gold juvenile



Female Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## crawltech (Sep 20, 2011)

Killer set of pis, Boss!....is the tripepii a new addition?


----------



## Bosing (Sep 21, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Killer set of pis, Boss!....is the tripepii a new addition?


She has been with me for over a year now... Just wasn't taking a lot of her pictures...  Thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 24, 2011)

:clap: Simply beautiful, Bosing. Amazing collection! And great photos.


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 24, 2011)

your Nhandu tripepi is so fluffy and cute lol very beautiful pictures and gorgeous T's peace


----------



## Bosing (Sep 29, 2011)

pinoy_John said:


> :clap: Simply beautiful, Bosing. Amazing collection! And great photos.





Leora22 said:


> your Nhandu tripepi is so fluffy and cute lol very beautiful pictures and gorgeous T's peace


Thanks, guys.  I plan to introduce a MM to my tripepi soon.  Hoping she would be receptive...


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Sep 30, 2011)

absolutely beautiful T's!! XD ..... I envy your collection!! I'm contemplating on getting my 1st arboreal... and i want it 2 be a P irminia!! XD...


----------



## Bosing (Oct 5, 2011)

yannigarrido2 said:


> absolutely beautiful T's!! XD ..... I envy your collection!! I'm contemplating on getting my 1st arboreal... and i want it 2 be a P irminia!! XD...


go and get the irminia!!! they have a big appetite and they grow quite fast!  Good luck on your first arboreal!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Oct 9, 2011)

More tripepii pics ASAP,good to see more of them around.What ever happened to your last T.gigas sack?
Awesome collection!


----------



## Bosing (Oct 14, 2011)

BrettG said:


> More tripepii pics ASAP,good to see more of them around.What ever happened to your last T.gigas sack?
> Awesome collection!


failed breeding attempt. Eggs saddled with mites. The ones I saved did not develop.

---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 02:40 PM ----------

trapdoors...




---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 02:42 PM ----------

C. perezmilesi female


Juvenile Brachypelma schroederi fem


Juvenile Brachypelma annitha fem


Sub-adult Brachypelma albiceps fem


---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 02:44 PM ----------

Juvenile Ceratogyrus meridionalis fem


Juvenile Aphonopelma sp malinche fem


Juvenile Ami fem


Juvenile Aphonopelma seemani unsexed


---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 02:45 PM ----------

Juvenile Holothele incei "gold" unsexed


Hapalopus sp. groB sling




---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 02:46 PM ----------

Nhandu chromatus adult fem


Iridopelma sp. recife fem


Juvenile Avicularia huriana fem


----------



## jayvee089 (Oct 14, 2011)

bosing...are you selling tarantula sling here in the philippines?..if yes can i have a link ..please


----------



## Bosing (Oct 16, 2011)

jayvee089 said:


> bosing...are you selling tarantula sling here in the philippines?..if yes can i have a link ..please


PM sent...


----------



## D3N2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Galinggg, Bosing!  You have an amazing collection!

Also, I have to say, your enclosures look really nice!  Do you make them yourself?

Sent you a PM, kababayan.


----------



## Bosing (Oct 18, 2011)

D3N2 said:


> Galinggg, Bosing!  You have an amazing collection!
> 
> Also, I have to say, your enclosures look really nice!  Do you make them yourself?
> 
> Sent you a PM, kababayan.


Many thanks, man (Maraming Salamat!).  Most of my enclosures are made to order from a nearby glass and aluminum supplier. PM replied.


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 18, 2011)

very nice collection bosing  I hope you`ll let me visit you when I take my vacation there in pinas to check out your awesome collection, hopefully early next year, lol.... keep posting those beautiful pictures


----------



## Bosing (Oct 19, 2011)

jfuente31 said:


> very nice collection bosing  I hope you`ll let me visit you when I take my vacation there in pinas to check out your awesome collection, hopefully early next year, lol.... keep posting those beautiful pictures


very much welcome, dude! PM me and I'll give you my contact details!


----------



## Bosing (Oct 25, 2011)

sad news... she missed her target!!!


----------



## D3N2 (Oct 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear that!  I hope there is a way to salvage the eggs that didn't make it.  Maybe you could put it straight into an incubator?

Good luck!


----------



## Bosing (Nov 1, 2011)

Acanthoscurria suina sub adult female


Mature male Brachypelma klaasi on loan


Juvenile female Ceratogyrus sanderi


Ornithoctonus aureotibialis pair


Iridopelma sp. recife female sana pwede na i breed


Avicularia huriana juvenile female


Aphonopelma bicoloratum adult female


Pterinochilus chordatus female


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 2, 2011)

Love your pics dude, that male klaasi is ridiculous!  Good luck with the pairing!


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 2, 2011)

*Nice collection!*

Now this is one killer set! I hope my N. Chromatus grows up to be as elegant as yours. Keep up the good work.

---------- Post added 11-02-2011 at 11:19 PM ----------

Bossing, I am a newbie with T's and I really love your enclosures. Your T's look so healthy and elegant, too! Can you share a few tips and pointers to a beginner? I currently have a starter set that includes 2 B. Boehmeis, 2 B. Albopilosums, 1 B. Albiceps, 1 Cyclosternum Fasciatum and more to come in the next few days. Got any advice for a tenderfoot?


----------



## D3N2 (Nov 2, 2011)

That B. klaasi is beautiful!  I like the last two as well, nice and fat.


----------



## Bosing (Nov 13, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Love your pics dude, that male klaasi is ridiculous!  Good luck with the pairing!





D3N2 said:


> That B. klaasi is beautiful!  I like the last two as well, nice and fat.


Thanks, guys. That male klaasi picture is actually a request of the owner to immortalize his pet.  I hope he succeeds in extending his DNA line to a next generation.




fartbreath said:


> Now this is one killer set! I hope my N. Chromatus grows up to be as elegant as yours. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bossing, I am a newbie with T's and I really love your enclosures. Your T's look so healthy and elegant, too! Can you share a few tips and pointers to a beginner? I currently have a starter set that includes 2 B. Boehmeis, 2 B. Albopilosums, 1 B. Albiceps, 1 Cyclosternum Fasciatum and more to come in the next few days. Got any advice for a tenderfoot?


Seeing that you're from here as well, you can send me a PM with your contact info. I'll get in touch with you.


----------



## Bosing (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceratogyrus meridionalis jvuenile female


Holothele incei juvenile male


Theraposa stirmi juvenile female after a recent molt


Grammostola mollicoma juvenile female




---------- Post added 11-14-2011 at 05:26 PM ----------

Aphonopelma seemani juvenile


Hapalopus sp. gross juvenile


Cyriocosmus elegans sling


Holothele incei "gold" after recent molt




---------- Post added 11-14-2011 at 05:28 PM ----------

Grammostola iheringi juvenile female


Iridopela sp. recife sub-adult female



---------- Post added 11-14-2011 at 05:30 PM ----------

Brachypelma boehmi adult female


Brachypelma klaasi adult female


Pterinochilus murinus mommy after 2 clutches


---------- Post added 11-14-2011 at 05:32 PM ----------

Poecilotheria rufilata adult female at 8+ inches






Size reference...


----------



## Bosing (Nov 17, 2011)

Some more pics...

Likely male P. metallica


Tried pairing Iridopelma sp. recife...


Looks like a good one...


----------



## mwahvz (Dec 15, 2011)

*the best!*

wow! i'm excited to have a collection like yours.

ang gaganda at ang dami.
kaya naman excited ako makapunta sa T'sniland ni Bosing


----------



## Bosing (Dec 17, 2011)

more pictures...

Newly molted fem C. meridionalis






Mated female Iridopelma sp. recife



Mommy Idiothele mira...



Mated Haplopelma lividum 



Female Avicularia diversipes...



Female Ceratogyrus sanderi



Mommy Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## Bosing (Dec 20, 2011)

mwahvz said:


> wow! i'm excited to have a collection like yours.
> 
> ang gaganda at ang dami.
> kaya naman excited ako makapunta sa T'sniland ni Bosing


Thanks for the comment. Feel free to drop by my place anytime...


----------



## fatich (Dec 21, 2011)

Bosing said:


> more pictures...
> 
> Mated Haplopelma lividum




Really vibrant colors.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 1, 2012)

fatich said:


> Really vibrant colors.


Thanks, I will post some more pictures later.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 2, 2012)

Mommy Pterinochilus chordatus taking care of her sac


Mommy Tapinauchenius gigas with her own white ball


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 2, 2012)

that Brachypelma klaasi is quite stunning


----------



## Bosing (Jan 2, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> that Brachypelma klaasi is quite stunning


thanks! I have been longing to get a sac from her.  Can't wait to get the MM from a friend.

---------- Post added 01-03-2012 at 11:04 AM ----------

pics of my dwarves...

Female Cyiorocosmus perezmillesi in premolt


Post molt Holothele incei gold juvenile female


Mommy Idiothele mira after 2 clutches


----------



## Bosing (Jan 5, 2012)

some Old World juvenile females I rehoused during the holidays:

Post molt Haplopelma hainanum


Her younger sister, Haplopelma hainanum in premolt


Augacephalus junodi


Post molt Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## advan (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice spiders Bosing!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 8, 2012)

nice to see a fresh set of pics Boss!....keep em comin


----------



## Bosing (Jan 11, 2012)

advan said:


> Nice spiders Bosing!





crawltech said:


> nice to see a fresh set of pics Boss!....keep em comin


Thanks, guys!  I hope to get some more time to photograph in a couple of days.  

Yesterday was a sad day.  I was rehousing my female A. bicoloratum and she climbed up the glass enclosure just as I reached for the brush.  I tried quickly to go back to her but she scrambled for traction and fell.  Sadly I heard the splat and noticed a 1.5cm cut under the abdomen.

Just sad that I caused a poor girl's life to end.  

LESSONS for everyone (at my expense):
- never leave a T to an open enclosure unattended
- always better to have someone accompany you when rehousing
- never rehouse placing enclosures atop chairs or benches


----------



## crawltech (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry to here that  

...on a positive note!, Im lookin foward to the new pics!...cant wait to see your hides!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 11, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Sorry to here that
> 
> ...on a positive note!, Im lookin foward to the new pics!...cant wait to see your hides!


I will.  The P. fasciata dropped her sac inside the PVC hide.  I have two othe pokies waiting to drop theirs and it looks like they are ready to use the PVC hide as well (P. striata and P. metallica).

Just sad that the A. bicoloratum female has been with me since 2008, and its so hard to get one from here in the Philippines.  I have two teeny weeny slings that I plan to pull out from my sale list.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck on the poeci sacs!....I plan to focus mostly on poeci breeding in 2012....hopefuly by 2013, you and I will have some stories to share!



Bosing said:


> I will.  The P. fasciata dropped her sac inside the PVC hide.  I have two othe pokies waiting to drop theirs and it looks like they are ready to use the PVC hide as well (P. striata and P. metallica).
> 
> Just sad that the A. bicoloratum female has been with me since 2008, and its so hard to get one from here in the Philippines.  I have two teeny weeny slings that I plan to pull out from my sale list.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 16, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Good luck on the poeci sacs!....I plan to focus mostly on poeci breeding in 2012....hopefuly by 2013, you and I will have some stories to share!


Hey! Jan 13 (Friday the 13th)... I got sacs from my P.met and my P.striata! both were made inside the PVC pipe!


----------



## advan (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck with the sacs!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 16, 2012)

advan said:


> Good luck with the sacs!


Thanks! here's the gooty sac taken from my cellphone... sorry for the quality.







Female poecilotheria fasciata aka Ina Pantasya, she was able to produce 37 babies last December





Newly molted Poecilotheria regalis





Gravid Poecilotheria ornata







Mommy Lampropelma sp. Borneo black


Gravid Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus


Newly molted Tapinauchenius elenae still with abdominal lump


Mommy Pterinochilus chordatus


Baby P. chordatus


Female Chilobrachys huahini with dud sac


----------



## matt82 (Jan 16, 2012)

That P. chordatus is beautiful :clap::clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, good luck with that P. metallica eggsac!


----------



## D3N2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your sacs, Bosing!  BTW, the slings I got from you are all doing well, half of them have molted!  The C. bertae is a little slow to eat, but the rest are so takaw!

Sorry to hear about your A. bicoloratum.  It was such a beautiful spider.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 22, 2012)

Excellent pics of some great arboreals there, Bosing!  The P. ornata looks nicely camouflaged


----------



## Bosing (Jan 24, 2012)

matt82 said:


> That P. chordatus is beautiful :clap::clap:


Thanks, man!  I hope people in the Philippines find them as you do.  We have 242 babies rehoused on individual cups last night.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, good luck with that P. metallica eggsac!


Thanks. I hope she drops real soon.  She's covered her ceiling with web and dirt alraedy.



D3N2 said:


> Congratulations on your sacs, Bosing!  BTW, the slings I got from you are all doing well, half of them have molted!  The C. bertae is a little slow to eat, but the rest are so takaw!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your A. bicoloratum.  It was such a beautiful spider.


Good to hear.  Got a few bertae left.  When are you coming over?



matt82 said:


> Excellent pics of some great arboreals there, Bosing!  The P. ornata looks nicely camouflaged


Thanks, man... we're about to take them out on day 16.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 24, 2012)

Bosing said:


> Thanks. I hope she drops real soon.  She's covered her ceiling with web and dirt alraedy.


What do you mean? I thought she already dropped?  You said in an earlier post that you took a pic of a gooty sac with your cell phone.



Bosing said:


> Thanks! here's the gooty sac taken from my cellphone... sorry for the quality.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 25, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What do you mean? I thought she already dropped?  You said in an earlier post that you took a pic of a gooty sac with your cell phone.


Sorry I got confused in the revert.  My reply to you was for the Ornata and was for matt82's comment.  My revert to you is the one I posted on to his.  The P.met sac will be pulled out at day 16.  Got mixed up. lol


----------



## Bosing (Jan 25, 2012)

More pics...

Tapinauchenius gigas mom, her eggs still not developed.





Juvenile female Cyriopagopus schioedtei



This one I caught sneaking on the female...



The girl after the rape...





Ceratogyrus sanderi mating 

Male knocking outside female's lair



Persistent male tries to fetch the girl



He goes in deeper



Female welcomes him with open arms



He backs off for a moment...



And courageously goes in to work... hehe


----------



## crawltech (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude!...your killin it these days!...good luck with the many slings!


----------



## opticle (Jan 27, 2012)

Collection's looking good these days dude..


----------



## Bosing (Jan 27, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Dude!...your killin it these days!...good luck with the many slings!


Thanks, bro.  Been really busy. Now I got hundreds of mouths to feed... Lucky I have friends who help out.



opticle said:


> Collection's looking good these days dude..


Thanks, mate!

---------- Post added 01-27-2012 at 09:50 PM ----------

I decided to reset my Holothele incei communal set-up I started last April.  Last week I got 7 Mature Males already.

This is the picture if the left side, as you can see we were almost done digging up some slings.





But then we saw a sac cared for by a mommy.



We let this mom be.

Then another one in the far right corner of the enclosure...



We let them alone too.

All in all, we retrieved 92 slings and put them in separate vials.  I got both females of the 92 babies out and put them in separate bins.  We also got another Matrured Male and a sub adult male that we put back in.

So here's the semi-reset tank with some more slings inside (the ones we did not bother to take out), two females with sacs, a Matured Male and a subadult male...

Males in photo


----------



## arachnofitz (Jan 28, 2012)

VERY NICE COLLECTION BOSING!!!! UR THREAD HAS ALWAYS INSPIRED ME!! ILL BE EXPANDING MY COLLECTION AGAIN  JUST BECAUSE I GOT A GOOD LOOK AT YOUR PICS.. 

-MABUHAY ANG PINOY INVERTS KEEPERS.. ahahahaha


really10000x nice colletion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jheane14 (Jan 30, 2012)

nyc boss..... =D


waiting for the m.bal and sanders.... =)


more.. more... more... 


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Feb 5, 2012)

arachnofitz said:


> VERY NICE COLLECTION BOSING!!!! UR THREAD HAS ALWAYS INSPIRED ME!! ILL BE EXPANDING MY COLLECTION AGAIN  JUST BECAUSE I GOT A GOOD LOOK AT YOUR PICS..
> 
> -MABUHAY ANG PINOY INVERTS KEEPERS.. ahahahaha
> 
> ...


Just PM me... maybe I can help with some of your "wishlist" Ts.



jheane14 said:


> nyc boss..... =D
> 
> 
> waiting for the m.bal and sanders.... =)
> ...


Thanks, man. I will try to upload some more photos later.


----------



## arachnofitz (Feb 6, 2012)

ent you a pm sir.. i hope the p.metallica will be a sucess..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Feb 13, 2012)

arachnofitz said:


> ent you a pm sir.. i hope the p.metallica will be a sucess..


Thanks. Here are the P. met slings after they molted to L1 yesterday.



And here are the P. lugardi babies about to turn to L2





---------- Post added 02-13-2012 at 10:15 PM ----------

SOME MORE T photos.

Female Hapalopus sp. groB


Juvenile female Augacephalus junodi




Juvenile female Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on the metallica man! Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's my sub-adult female Avicularia juruensis









---------- Post added 02-13-2012 at 10:20 PM ----------




Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the metallica man! Good job!


thank you sir!


----------



## takelondon (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, those Augacephalus are beautiful! Awesome pictures of the A. juruensis too.

 - Sam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on the sacs Bosing! 

Beautiful spiders! :drool: You have great taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a whole lot of P. lugardi there (and Gootys)!! Congrats on the sacs!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Feb 16, 2012)

takelondon said:


> Wow, those Augacephalus are beautiful! Awesome pictures of the A. juruensis too.
> 
> - Sam


thanks, Sam. I can't wait for these baboon spiders to reach adulthood! I have males waiting for them...



advan said:


> Congrats on the sacs Bosing!
> 
> Beautiful spiders! :drool: You have great taste!


Thanks, man.  My Ts were acquired over a period of almost 5 years.  I still love each and every one



matt82 said:


> That's a whole lot of P. lugardi there (and Gootys)!! Congrats on the sacs!!


thanks, matt. I estimate around 150++ forthall baboons and around 50-60 gooty sapphires...


----------



## Bosing (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos from my Holothele incei communal tank. Notice how the slings feast on a half-killed adult lateralis.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 17, 2012)

*P. ornata sac pull*

Here are some pictures taken last night when we pulled the Poecilotheria ornata sac.

Mom's PVC hide all webbed up




We took the cover off to see if the sac is still in tact




Here is the pic of the mommy with the sac.


Here is the sac pic at hand.  I retrieved a pretty good sized sac.


Here's happy me.


So I tried to open the sac gently...




Eggs With Legs!!!


So I carefully took the eggs off from the sac.  A lot stuck into the webbing.


Here's almost everything I was able to retrieve.


Pics of the good ones...


And the bad...


----------



## Bosing (Feb 19, 2012)

*more pics!*

Here is a photo of the recently molted, newly rehoused Phormictopus cancerides female.







And here is my newly rehoused, heavy premolt female Lamproplema violaceopes aka Singapore blue.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 19, 2012)

*Pterinochilus lugardi*

Here's my Pterinochilus lugardi mommy.  Picture taken in her newly refurbished tank.  She gave birth to 134 babies.







Here is another female I rehoused yesterday too.  I bought her as a male.  I was hoping for it to be a mature male after the molt but then I found out she won't be getting hooks anytime soon. lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what that L. violaceopes looks like once it has molted. Nice pics!


----------



## Bosing (Feb 21, 2012)

*Ceratogyrus*

Here is a photo of my second Ceratogyrus marshalli female. I also was able to rehouse her last weekend.





I love her face mask



Newly rehoused female Ceratogyrus sanderi... Mated, ate male. Not sure if gravid. hehe


----------



## moghue (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW you have one very awesome collection of T's there. This just makes me want to buy more. I did notice that you didnt have the one i am planning on getting in your collection. Do you have any S.philippinus in your collection. I think it is one very good looking T. If you have any experience working with that one i would appreciate any tips. While i was there a long time ago i didnt realy get to look for any T's at all we were visiting my wifes family in san antonio zambalas and in calumba laguna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 21, 2012)

Fantastic photos and awesome collection!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Feb 21, 2012)

moghue said:


> WOW you have one very awesome collection of T's there. This just makes me want to buy more. I did notice that you didnt have the one i am planning on getting in your collection. Do you have any S.philippinus in your collection. I think it is one very good looking T. If you have any experience working with that one i would appreciate any tips. While i was there a long time ago i didnt realy get to look for any T's at all we were visiting my wifes family in san antonio zambalas and in calumba laguna.


Thanks, sir.  Actually I have a female and two males.  All in juvenile stages.  The female just molted and I will surely take some photos of her when she hardens up a bit.  I keep them in deep substrates so they can burrow.  Moderately moist to dry substrate.



mcluskyisms said:


> Fantastic photos and awesome collection!!!


Thanks for the appreciation, sir.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 22, 2012)

*P. metallica slings update*

Here is an update of the Pocilotheria metallica slings.  They molted to first instars (L2) already!!! yahoo!!!







---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 03:57 PM ----------

Some dwarves in my hobby

Cyriocosmus elegans


Cyriocosmus bertae


---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 04:07 PM ----------

nondwarf. Poecilotheria formosa female. buyback.


----------



## tarantido (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome collectionYou have so much!!!!! I only have a b.smithi and a b.albopilosa( molted yesterday).And by the way I'm from the philippines too. also where did you get your Ts?


----------



## Bosing (Feb 22, 2012)

tarantido said:


> Awesome collectionYou have so much!!!!! I only have a b.smithi and a b.albopilosa( molted yesterday).And by the way I'm from the philippines too. also where did you get your Ts?


Me and a couple of friends, we breed them.  We started collecting years ago and now our Ts are in the adult stages already.  Check my site.

http://bosings-crawlers-ph.page.tl

You might find some Ts you are interested in acquiring.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's my mommy chordatus in her newly decorated tank. She molted recently after giving birth to 243 healthy babies!


----------



## Bosing (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's my newly molted female S. philippinus in her new enclosure.


Newly molted female Aphonopelma moderatum


Matured Male Aphonopelma moderatum. Hooked out early this month.


My female Psalmopoeus cambridgei doesn't want to leave her house.


And one of my female Haplopelma hainanum.


----------



## moghue (Feb 28, 2012)

Bosing said:


> Here's my newly molted female S. philippinus in her new enclosure.
> 
> 
> Newly molted female Aphonopelma moderatum
> ...


WOW that S.philippinus is so nice looking. i cant wait until mine gets that big. right now shes about 1 inch. she is always climbing the side of her enclosure looking to escape lol hopefully she will  settle in soon.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 29, 2012)

moghue said:


> WOW that S.philippinus is so nice looking. i cant wait until mine gets that big. right now shes about 1 inch. she is always climbing the side of her enclosure looking to escape lol hopefully she will  settle in soon.


Mine's still in juvenile stage at 3.5 inches stretched DLS.  Your girl will surely settle in soon given proper hides and some peace&quiet.  I hope mine reaches adulthood soon as I have two males catching up.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 29, 2012)

I had one of the most pleasant surprises last night... On a leap year day, Feb 29 the blue baboon decided to give me a special gift...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice man, best of luck to you!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 5, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice man, best of luck to you!


Thanks. Any tips from those who have experience breeding the M. balfouri?


----------



## crawltech (Mar 5, 2012)

Awsome Bosing!....your collection looks to be doing great!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's the update on the P. ornata breeding. EWLs turned to L1 already!


----------



## paassatt (Mar 6, 2012)

I love your thread, and always look forward to updates. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kaldong (Mar 7, 2012)

Good day kabayan! Your collection is sick! I'm amazed how a pinoy could get such a diversity of Tarantula species from around the globe, even the rare ones! I salute you for showing me that it's possible.. I'm still new to the hobby, not even a year old yet, but I can already tell, it wasn't easy for you to get some of the specie you have right now. Not to mention the money and effort of keeping them all... 
By the way, you must be the Bosing who supplies some of the sellers here in Cebu. Then you must know JODECS, or e-migz, prinzxela and the others.. I bought my A.Versicolor from JODECS...


----------



## Bosing (Mar 8, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I love your thread, and always look forward to updates. Keep up the good work!


Thanks, man! its nice to read people appreciating my posts.  I hope to get more Ts and breed more Ts! hahaha



kaldong said:


> Good day kabayan! Your collection is sick! I'm amazed how a pinoy could get such a diversity of Tarantula species from around the globe, even the rare ones! I salute you for showing me that it's possible.. I'm still new to the hobby, not even a year old yet, but I can already tell, it wasn't easy for you to get some of the specie you have right now. Not to mention the money and effort of keeping them all...
> By the way, you must be the Bosing who supplies some of the sellers here in Cebu. Then you must know JODECS, or e-migz, prinzxela and the others.. I bought my A.Versicolor from JODECS...


Yes, I know them. They also know me by my forum name.



crawltech said:


> Awsome Bosing!....your collection looks to be doing great!


Thanks, bro and thank you for your assistance!!!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 9, 2012)

Anytime, Boss!...keep up the good work over there!! 





> Thanks, bro and thank you for your assistance!!!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 18, 2012)

P.met newly molted photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 18, 2012)

AWESOME P. metallica you have there, man! *jealous*


----------



## Bosing (Mar 18, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> AWESOME P. metallica you have there, man! *jealous*


thanks!  she gave me 64 babies just this year...


----------



## crawltech (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow boss!, shes awsome!...cant believe how much she resembles my freshly molted female..


----------



## matt82 (Mar 21, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Wow boss!, shes awsome!...cant believe how much she resembles my freshly molted female..


I was just thinking that myself...! - very similar strong dark hues.  Great shots as standard, Bosing :clap:


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 21, 2012)

Love ur photos and collection, beautiful metallica!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 25, 2012)

1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata. Having problems making him eat after his last molt...







0.1 Poecilotheria formosa, prior to her very recent molt





Poecilotheria ornata, thinking male but got confused after last molt.





0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinaweselli about to get a meal







Here she is munching on her lobster roach


----------



## advan (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice _Poecilotheria_ Bosing! Your _P. ornata_ looks male to me, judging by the carapace.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 25, 2012)

ya def a male....i jus had 2 molt to mm's in the same day!....both looked identical to yours,...id say hes penult!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 25, 2012)

advan said:


> Nice _Poecilotheria_ Bosing! Your _P. ornata_ looks male to me, judging by the carapace.





crawltech said:


> ya def a male....i jus had 2 molt to mm's in the same day!....both looked identical to yours,...id say hes penult!


cool! in that case I'd be more than happy to see him hook out soon.  My ornata female molted last week after giving me a few slings last Feb.

---------- Post added 03-26-2012 at 11:58 AM ----------




Hendersoniana said:


> Love ur photos and collection, beautiful metallica!





matt82 said:


> I was just thinking that myself...! - very similar strong dark hues.  Great shots as standard, Bosing :clap:





crawltech said:


> Wow boss!, shes awsome!...cant believe how much she resembles my freshly molted female..


Thanks for the comment guys... She's gonna meet her new date very very soon.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome shots of the tigrinawesseli!  Also, the ornata is male and sorry to hear about the rufilata.  Hopefully you can get him to eat soon!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 26, 2012)

Amazing poecilotherias! I love that rufiliata, hope he starts to eat again soon .


----------



## Bosing (Mar 26, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shots of the tigrinawesseli!  Also, the ornata is male and sorry to hear about the rufilata.  Hopefully you can get him to eat soon!





Hendersoniana said:


> Amazing poecilotherias! I love that rufiliata, hope he starts to eat again soon .


thanks for the kind comments.  Last night I left him with two adult male lateralis roaches.  I hope to find the roaches gone when I come back home from the office later.  She motled last Feb 26.


----------



## kelvintheiah (Mar 26, 2012)

hi bossing. what kind of enclosure do you use to your collections especially for sub adult and adults?


----------



## paassatt (Mar 26, 2012)

advan said:


> Nice _Poecilotheria_ Bosing! Your _P. ornata_ looks male to me, judging by the carapace.


I recall reading a thread that talked about sexing _P. ornata_ based on the stripe on their abdomen; it said if it faded out it was a female, if it stayed dark, it's a male. The stripe on Bosing's looks pretty well faded to me. This dorsal sexing of them is all very confusing.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 26, 2012)

kelvintheiah said:


> hi bossing. what kind of enclosure do you use to your collections especially for sub adult and adults?


Hi kelvin.  For my large Poecilotheria females, I use a glass enclosure measuring 8x8x16.  It has a fulls screen top cover and 4-inch high screen window vents on both sides.  The picture attached is a smaller version measuring 7x7x14.









paassatt said:


> I recall reading a thread that talked about sexing _P. ornata_ based on the stripe on their abdomen; it said if it faded out it was a female, if it stayed dark, it's a male. The stripe on Bosing's looks pretty well faded to me. This dorsal sexing of them is all very confusing.


Well, that confuses me too.  I really hope its a male, as I need him for my newly matured female ornata.  It would also be cool to have a differently colored female... anyway, let's all wait for her next molt.  Thanks for the comment!!!

---------- Post added 03-27-2012 at 01:34 PM ----------

0.1 Heteroscodra maculata. newly molted.









0.1 Haplopelma hainanum. Another newly molted T.



She didn't like me taking her pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awolfe (Mar 27, 2012)

crawltech said:


> very nice pics!....killer collection!


Very very nice!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow beautiful enclosure design, i like it! Also ur H mac and hainanum is beautiful, especially the hainanum .


----------



## Bosing (Mar 27, 2012)

Bosing said:


> I had one of the most pleasant surprises last night... On a leap year day, Feb 29 the blue baboon decided to give me a special gift...


Here is the update of this photo...



Decided to take it out last night.





Placed them in the incubator to let them grow up some more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh wow congratulations! Looks like a good number!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 29, 2012)

updated photos:

0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum - I hope to get her mated soon.







0.1 Ephebopus murinus - she molted after mating... Failed breeding attempt.  No more MM for her...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikebannon (Mar 29, 2012)

really nice lookin T's. great quality pictures!!! keep up the good camera work!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 29, 2012)

More pics...

0.1 Grammostola pulchripes


0.1 Grammostola mollicoma


0.1 Brachypelma auratum before the drop


0.1 Brachypelma auratum with finishe sac


Some dwarves 

0.1 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi



1.0 Cyriopcosmus elegans


----------



## crawltech (Mar 29, 2012)

Boss, that brachy was massive...packin thousands of eggs in there for sure!...good luck bro!


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck with the B. auratum sack! And cute pulchripes there


----------



## Bosing (Apr 2, 2012)

My theraposas...

0.1 T. stirmi



0.1 T. apophysis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiul Ts, especially the massive stirmi!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 10, 2012)

Auratum sac pull-out:

1. Prepared the DIY incubator


2. Check mommy with egg sac




3. retrieve the sac carefully


4. Check on mommy


5. Open sac


6. Sort the eggs


7. Separate good eggs


8. Throw bad eggs


9. Incubate good eggs and pray


10. Incubate EWLs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crawltech (Apr 10, 2012)

nice work, as always!...how many days till you pulled the sac?


----------



## fatich (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a simple and nice guide!


----------



## advan (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice work Bosing!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 10, 2012)

fatich said:


> That's a simple and nice guide!





advan said:


> Nice work Bosing!


Thanks, guys!



crawltech said:


> nice work, as always!...how many days till you pulled the sac?


Thanks, I pulled the sac at day 22.  I noticed the female leaving the sac every now and then.  The frequency increased starting day 19 so I decided to open it.  I was supposed to do it on Day 25.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats on the sac! Thats a very beautiful T!


----------



## matt82 (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ I'll second that, very nice auratum, and a great post all round, cool shots!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 11, 2012)

0.1 Augacephalus junodi; hope to breed her soon!








0.1 Aphonopelma seemani newly molt


Chilobrachys fimbriatus dropped a no good sac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShogunKuma (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow you have an absolutely amazing collection! Truly beautiful T's and beautiful camera work!! Out of curiosity, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Bosing (Apr 12, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> congrats on the sac! Thats a very beautiful T!





matt82 said:


> ^^ I'll second that, very nice auratum, and a great post all round, cool shots!


Thanks, guys! I hope to see the EWLs molt soon...



ShogunKuma said:


> Wow you have an absolutely amazing collection! Truly beautiful T's and beautiful camera work!! Out of curiosity, what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks, man! I use a Canon 500D, basic kit lens...


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think Jon was right suggesting a chilobrachys to me maybe....I really get addicted to their webbing...


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful junodi, love em!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh wow! That A junodi has some amazing colouartion and pattern.


----------



## matt82 (Apr 16, 2012)

that junodi is stunning.


----------



## Bosing (Apr 20, 2012)

matt82 said:


> that junodi is stunning.





Hendersoniana said:


> Oh wow! That A junodi has some amazing colouartion and pattern.





jbm150 said:


> Beautiful junodi, love em!


Thanks, guys.  I put my MM in her tank and 2 days later, he's gone... probably inside her already. haha



Storm76 said:


> I think Jon was right suggesting a chilobrachys to me maybe....I really get addicted to their webbing...


Yup, they really web a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cami (Apr 21, 2012)

Had to registrate myself onto this forum just so I could tell you what a gorgeous collection you have! :laugh:
I especially fell in love with your P. Baeris. If you ever happen to have some for sale and are willing to ship to Europe, I'd be overjoyed! :laugh: Or any other gorgeous T's too for that matter! Here in Finland the T-market sucks! :bruised:


----------



## Bosing (Apr 23, 2012)

Mommy C. meridionalis





Soon to be mommy P. regalis



Newly molted, eating G. mollicoma



0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum feeding



0.1 Haplopelma lividum feeding



0.1 Ephebopus murinus staredown vs cricket



cricket loses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats on the sac! Very nice set of burrower pics here.


----------



## Bosing (Apr 24, 2012)

cami said:


> Had to registrate myself onto this forum just so I could tell you what a gorgeous collection you have! :laugh:
> I especially fell in love with your P. Baeris. If you ever happen to have some for sale and are willing to ship to Europe, I'd be overjoyed! :laugh: Or any other gorgeous T's too for that matter! Here in Finland the T-market sucks! :bruised:


Thanks for the comment.  P. baeri is really very common here and fellow hobbyists have managed to breed them in captivity. Same with the Selenobrachys philippinus.  I will check on the shipping inquiry and PM you once I get a response.  PM me your email address too!



advan said:


> Congrats on the sac! Very nice set of burrower pics here.


Thanks, Chad!  I initially thought the albostriatum is in premolt but she surprised me the other day when she ate.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 24, 2012)

I like that mollicoma, really pretty T!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 25, 2012)

0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi feeding







0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata out on a stroll









1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata for comparison. I think he has a problem with his eyes... he's not been eating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bosing (May 3, 2012)

My newly acquired Monocentropus lambertoni female...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (May 3, 2012)

nice pics Boss, how are the metallica slings??....3rdi yet?


----------



## Bosing (May 3, 2012)

crawltech said:


> nice pics Boss, how are the metallica slings??....3rdi yet?


The gooty slings?  We only have 14 left. hahaha  the 50 are with Filipino hobbyists already and I heard some are already at 1 inch plus.  

What I am now waiting for is for the blue baboon babies to start hunting prey.  They're still with mommy...


----------



## Bosing (May 23, 2012)

0.1 Phormictopus cancerides after a recent molt









0.1 Augacephalus ezendami





0.1 Augecephalus junodi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bosing (Jun 19, 2012)

Monocentropus balfouri mommy.  took her out from her home so we could take some of her babies out...





I prepared 22 delicups, but I decided to use 17 at the moment...



Sample sling...


...rehoused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Jun 22, 2012)

Some random photos of the Avicularia huriana mating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 22, 2012)

wow i missed a lot! I love ur E murinus and ceratogyrus, really beautiful Ts. Nice collection .


----------



## Bosing (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are some more pictures.

Idiothele mira # 2 - daughter of mommy mira.  She's currently being bred.







Female haplopelma hainanum.  Fresh after a molt.  Will mate her soon with a friend's MM.







Female Augacephalus ezendami... just mated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck with the pairings Bosing! I love the tuffs of white setae on the sides of the _Haplopelma hainanum_'s chelicerae. Awesome spider!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 25, 2012)

advan said:


> I love the tuffs of white setae on the sides of the _Haplopelma hainanum_'s chelicerae. Awesome spider!


Ditto, Chad.  That's one of my favorite features of any spider.  Gotta get some of these!   Good luck with your pairings, Bosing!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful I mira, her feet has a nice colouration! Love the Hainanum as well, beautiful!


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2012)

advan said:


> Good luck with the pairings Bosing! I love the tuffs of white setae on the sides of the _Haplopelma hainanum_'s chelicerae. Awesome spider!





Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful I mira, her feet has a nice colouration! Love the Hainanum as well, beautiful!





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Ditto, Chad.  That's one of my favorite features of any spider.  Gotta get some of these!   Good luck with your pairings, Bosing!


thanks, guys!  The hainanum MM already made two successful inserts on the female, 1.5 weeks apart, each was done after MM made a sperm web.

As for the I. mira, well she dug herself a deep burrow and has stopped eating for the last 3 days.  While the previous mating resulted to a successful insert, I decided to leave her brother (a MM) inside her enclosure as she won't go out even after the brother tapped vigorously on her trap entrance.


----------



## Bosing (Aug 3, 2012)

Picture share...

0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli




0.1 Aphonopelma seemani BCF


0.1 Grammostola iheringi




0.1 Holothele incei "gold"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bosing (Aug 4, 2012)

Poecilotheria striata breeding...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Archduke (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on the new slings!


----------



## Dan13L (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful collection kabayan


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats on the sac! Hope all goes well with the EWLs...


----------



## Bosing (Aug 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the sac! Hope all goes well with the EWLs...


 


Dan13L said:


> Wow!! Beautiful collection kabayan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk





Archduke said:


> Congrats on the new slings!


Thanks!  as of now, I have already separated 50 striata slings, left some inside the incubator.  As for the miranda slings, they are showing signs of premolt to L2 stage. After then I will separate them in vials too!


----------



## DTM (Nov 7, 2012)

When you will add new photo Bosing?


----------



## Bosing (Jan 21, 2013)

DTM said:


> When you will add new photo Bosing?


unfortunately webshots broke down.  the whole site... my pictures are now all gone.  I will start a new thread.


----------

